# Betta and Cory's



## PretzelFish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello! I need a way to cycle my tank and I dont want to do a fishless cycle. I was wondering if i could use 6 or higher pygmy cory's to cycle the tank (10 gallon) and then put a betta in? Is that overstocking? How many cory's and betta can i put in a 10 gallon? Are they compatible? They are quite small usually only around an inch. Thanks!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, they are compatible. 


You should do fishless cycling with a betta. I don't think cory can tolerate the cycling process. When the tank is cycled, you can add cory.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PretzelFish said:


> Hello! I need a way to cycle my tank and I dont want to do a fishless cycle. I was wondering if i could use 6 or higher pygmy cory's to cycle the tank (10 gallon) and then put a betta in? Is that overstocking? How many cory's and betta can i put in a 10 gallon? Are they compatible? They are quite small usually only around an inch. Thanks!


Cycle with the Betta. They are hardy while the Pygmy Cory are not and will most likely die. Follow this tutorial and your Betta will be fine:

http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html

One reason you want your Betta first is to scope out his personality. And always have a back-up plan should he prove unsuitable as a community tank resident.

When the cycle is finished you can add the Pygmy Cory; I had 10 with my Betta in a 10 gallon well-planted aquarium. Remember they are not bottom dwellers; they are mid-tank dwellers and seem to feed on the biofilm on leaves of plants. If you want something to clean up leftover food get Habrosus which are also dwarf Cory. You could easily 7-10 of each in a 10 gallon and not overload.

And....Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## PretzelFish (Apr 8, 2017)

This is my first aquarium and its just got a gravel substrate, 1 weird fake plant, and a piece of PVC. Will they nip at each other since it's not well planted? Should i go for like 6-8 cory?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PretzelFish said:


> This is my first aquarium and its just got a gravel substrate, 1 weird fake plant, and a piece of PVC. Will they nip at each other since it's not well planted? Should i go for like 6-8 cory?


If you want Cory of any kind you'll need to switch to sand substrate. The reason is Cory have barbels (feelers) and can slice them on gravel.

Betta are not bright light/open water fish. They do best with heavy planting of either silk or live plants; same with any other fish. You can get some nice silk packages here:

Artificial Aquarium Plants & Artificial Corals

I've read on other forums and FaceBook that this plant, even though not silk, is soft enough for Betta. I have only live plants but I've often considered this one to see how it does. 

Aquarium Decorations & Artificial Plants | Marineland 3-foot Artificial Bamboo Plant

As this is your first tank I would strongly urge you to learn to take care of your Betta before you add tank mates other than some sort of snail. Pygmy Cory, IME, are entirely too fragile to be in anything except a mature tank that has been cycled for at least a couple of months. If you don't wait you'll most likely find yourself netting out little dead bodies.


----------

